# Mouse names



## Galaxy

What have you called your meecies past and present?

Here are some of the names I've used:

Chocolate mice: Cadbury, Galaxy, Wispa, Flake, Sweetie, Brownie, Cookie, Chip ...
Blue: Storm, Skye.....
White: Snowflake, Icicle, Cloud, Frostie, Snowy .....
Agouti: Bramble, Bracken, Fern, Heather.....
Red: Sherry (satin), Foxy (rex), Berry, Cherry ....
Yellow: Popcorn, Caramel, Crumble ...
Black: Charcoal, Sooty, Blackie, Midnight, 
Cream: Sundae, Mr Whippy, Sprinkle ...
Silver: Sparkle, Star, Princess, Misty ....
I had a golden agouti doe called honey. She was REALLY beautiful.
I had a pure white mouse who loved carrots and she turned a pale orangey colour so she was called Carrot.
And I had an evil mouse named Tamarisk. She was marked agouti.
I had various names for my marked, broken & dutch....


----------



## ian

Unlike most breeders I name all my mice, I find its a good way for me to keep track of individuals and most of them are named after their parents so also keep track of lines too.


----------



## Anne

mine are

Agoutipigen (means the agouti girl) pied Agouti
Chokolademusen (meaning the chocolate mouse), chokolate satin
Siam, siamese
Burma, burmese
Suppemusen (meaning "the soup-mouse", due to she has a colour that cant be defined, and in ferrets that is called a "soup-ferret")
Locka (meaning "to curl" in sweedish), blue tan texel

Borring names :lol:


----------



## Laigaie

My mice are named after root vegetables. Rutabaga, Carrot, Parsnip, Sunchoke, Lotus, Bulrush, Radish, Jicama, Fennel, Yam, etc.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries

I always name my bucks quaint boys names such as Percy, William, Pete, Moe, Butters, and Floyd. Besides that I will name after rhyming words, foods, or artists.


----------



## PPVallhunds

names ive used and can rember:
Males
patch, Crack, prince, bandit, boxer, JD, baloo, shadow, SuperRunt
Famales
mary, anna, fawn, dear, doe, babe, stumpy, heart, sidewinder, ****, ebony, ivory, sterling, ying, yang


----------



## Kallan

I used to have three brothers I named after the stars in Orion's belt


----------



## Galaxy

Its interesting the names that we call them and where we get our inspiration from!


----------



## Anne

The next mouse I am getting home is called Demi. Because it should be a D name, and that was what came to my mind.


----------



## wildrose

Named my first blue mouse Alaska and her future babies will be named after cities in Alaska... Juno, Anchorage, etc. It was actually my fiance's idea. He's from Alaska and its "his" mouse (aka I take care of it and he just likes looking lol)


----------



## m137b

I love hearing animal names, some are very interesting. Worked for a vet a while back and one client's dog was named Cheese.

I used to name every adult, but in the past couple years I've slacked off and tend to just name the old guys and gals, and until then I tend to remember them by what they are not who they are.

Some of the ones I can remember, but I know there have been more:
Hi Fi, Bella, Bonnet, Rattat, Sim, Sam, Moe, Morris, Merlin, Vergo, Vinny, Virtue, Lovey, Dovey, Foxey, Roxey, Ether, Snickers, Skittles, Creme, Faty, Tuff, Tug, Tibs, Uesugi, Tori, Usagi, Shine, Slicka, Sleuth, LaVine, LaRoux, Roux, Obsidian, Onyx, Sapphire, Indigo, Sai, Ki, Geo, Reo, Neo, Feo, Leo, Teo, Zeo[yes the e-ohs were one litter], Baluu, Tarzan, Wild Thing, Agadora, Agatha, Oppossum, Uta, Ume, Skunk and Spunky, Ducky, Cotton, Q-Tip, Caps, Pumpkin, Goldie, Shimmer, Apricot, Trixie, Big Mamma, Dusty, Gelb, Ebony[who was a really dingy black], Fuzz, Pinky, and Skitter.


----------



## Galaxy

Cool names, m137b!  I had a dark grey semi long haired cat named Yoghurt & a red & white guinea-pig named Cherry-whip!


----------



## willa2602

I went for a (mostly) herbs/spices or similar theme: Alfalfa, Apple Mint, Burdock, Cassia, Chicory, Cilantro, Cinnamon, Dill, Ginger, Jasmine, Juniper, Nigella, Nutmeg, Parsley, Peppermint, Quince, Russell (named before spice names were decided to be used), Saffron, Tarragon, Woodruff and Ylang Ylang.
Got some more babies today so going to name them soon too. I only keep mice for pets so obviously they all have to have names 
Annie x


----------



## Anubis

I use this site http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/names.htm
it is THE best site i found and i use it all the time.
I like to use Egyptian/Gods/Goddesses names the most - Hence Anubis (although it's meaning isn't the most desirable :lol: )


----------



## Galaxy

Its memorable tho, Anubis!


----------



## zany_toon

Mine are named after a range of things, although foods seem to be most prevalent :lol: I usually go for the first thing that pops into my head when I get them but wait to see if that suites them before deciding upon it.
The names of my furries just now are:
Sealey, Bluey, BJ, Vidal, Jones, Gideon, Sully, Bubble, Trouble, Trebor, Toast, Scrambled Egg, Kissifur, Nibblet, Itsy, Tippy, Tuppence, Poppy, Tate, Lyle, Rosie, Felix, Timmy, Mustard, Custard, Ivy, Mistletoe, Holly, Moomin, Oreo, Poppet, Dizzy, Meep, Angelina, Clover, Pixie, Coco, Tizzy, Izzy, Fizzy, Pop, Tweaky, Gizmo, Ace, Domino, Chess, Kerplunk, Checkers and the ASFs Nutmeg, Cinnamon and Saffron 

My bridge babies were:
Tiny, Peek, Boo, Add, Sally, Tails, Nibbler, Chip, Marx, Frootie, Tootie, Mintola, Bitsy, Sookie, Fiesta, Fidget, Daisy, Sherbet, Hubble, Callie, Minnie, Spookie, Charlie, Indiana, Semolina and Fe.


----------



## Anubis

Galaxy said:


> Its memorable tho, Anubis!


 :lol: that it is :lol:


----------



## Galaxy

Reading these names reminds me of the names I had forgotten I'd used. But the names I tend to choose are either food or plants. I had a syrian hamster called Calypso because her fur was so vividly coloured and she reminded me of a carnival. I had a buck who if he could he would of had a top hat and walking cane and I called him Dandy.


----------



## Bella791

My past mice were called:
Carrie, Charlotte, Dawn, Mimi and one un named.
Current ones are called Nyx, Neferet and Kalona out of the House of Night book series


----------



## Galaxy

I've never read those books. I guess they're good


----------



## andypandy29us

the first 4 i had were speedy cos she was rast and ran out as soon as i opened the box, pip squeak cos she was noisy, spot as she had a spot on her head and patches cos she had patches

the next 6 were all champagne coloured/fawn coloured and it was lunch time and i was peckish so they became .. cadbury, fudge, mushroom, caramel,treacle and the white one became snowdrop ... but my daughter had named her before we even got to the shop cos she insisted i got a white one


----------



## MissPorter13

Sad as it may be naming is one of the parts I really enjoy :lol:

My Agouti's are:
Guiness- buck
Nettle, Bramble, Bracken, Hazel and Thistle- does (I found it funny that people seem to use similar names for the agouti's!)

My satins:
Peanut Butter- fawn buck
Peach, Pumpkin- fawn does
Willow- Fawn pied doe
Cloud- Dove doe

The rest!
Indigo- Blue splashed buck
Ocean- Black doe
Velvet- Siamese doe
Cherry- argente pied
Blossom- cinnamon pied
Mercury and Neptune- Black tan does
Moonshine- gray/blue pied doe (no idea of actual colour!)
Phantom- gray/blue self doe (same as above)

Mine are all pets as well as breeders so I tend to get a touch carried away with the naming! I love hearing everyone elses choices of names too, got a few new ideas for mine


----------



## Pamplemousse

I've named them after all sorts of things. I had a load of does named after stations on the Parisian metro, some named after places and some named after poets (which is what I have now- Shelley etc) Also had plants and spices.

I've had a few human names too (Dominic, Peter, Jerry, Bella, Ellis etc)

My first mice (when I was 14) were called Bubble, Squeak and Serg


----------



## Doveflight

We are about to get three mice (in three days!). There names are the following:

Gray and white doe -> Maddie
Brown and white doe -> Cinnamon
Pure black doe -> Either Pepper or Blacki (Not sure yet.)


----------



## We Love Mouse

I've always name my mice if I can, as they're also my pets.There're only a few that aren't named, mainly because I run out of names with my 50-ish hamsters :roll:

Bucks: 
Peace [Champagne]
Colby [Chocolate banded]
JJ [Dove]
Merle [Blue pied]
Almond [Brindle banded]
Headphone [Brindle pied]
Symphony [Agouti LH]
Jazz [Agouti pied]
Classic [Agouti]
Blues [Blue agouti]
Rocky [Argente pied]

Doe:
Pasta [Argente]
Lindt [Argente LH]
Tiramisu [Brindle]
Sakoo [Black pied]
Tuadum [Black pied]
Aued [Agouti pied]
Paint [Agouti pied]
Darng [Agouti pied]
Nutella [Agouti pied]
Orchestra [Agouti LH]
Salsa [Blue Agouti LH]
Music Video or MV [Blue agouti pied]
A Capella [Blue agouti pied]


----------



## GibblyGiblets

I always named all of my animals, no matter what they are or how many I have, (I had 53 ducks at one point once and every single one had an individual name o3o) sad fact is, I can remember every single name of all my past mice xD I will admit that there was one point where I was getting overwhelmed (187 mice at one point years ago u_u) not all of them had names ;_;

BUT of the ones that did have names were(or rather the ones I feel like putting xD):
December: my very first mousie ever, got her on my birthday a broken black doe.
Rice: Decembers daughter, a broken blue doe.
Iceecembers daughter, a PEW doe.
Halflet: a black buck, half of his face was white.
Ghost: PEW doe
SnowyEW doe
Spirit: PEW doe o3o
Flop: fat brindle buck, he liked to flop over on his side for belly rubs, only mouse I had that liked that o3o
Cheetah:another brindle buck
Boss:satin pied chocolate buck
007:banded agouti buck
Stonecold:black self buck
Contrast: she was MEAN, I hated her, but she was pretty, pied black I guess, literally half her body was black and half was white, right down the middle of her back and belly, it looked like a white mouse and a black mouse cut in half then the two halfs put together o3o
Lil' Bit: agouti brindle doe
Molten:Satin silver doe
Puzzle: pied black buck, liked to give kisses.

My current mice are:
Merida-pied chocolate doe
Blaze: pied chocolate doe
Vemmy-Pied something lol, she's a tan color
Twilight-Black verigated

all Meridas 7 week old daughters

Orian-pied black bucklet.

his sisters, one white and the other chocolate self don't has names yet u_u


----------



## kelsiikiller666

My Girls are Mrs Jangles, Nibbler, Bella, and Keefer
My Boys are Mr Jangles, Simba, Maximus, and the late great Yeddie.
I have 9 more who need names, any ideas? 6 boys and 3 girls


----------



## Autumn2005

My first two mice were called Battle (pied black) and Poppy (argente). The males I kept all got named things like Warhammer, Man o' War, etc. Poppy's daughter is named Ash, Ash's daughters were all named after trees, down to Willow, Birch, and now Birch's son, Oak. Other than that, most of mine are named after characters. Amy, Rory, River, Jack, Harvey Two-Face, Christopher (Carrion AND Chrestomanci), Millie, Candy, Boa, Matthew, Diana, Marcus, Pamela, Stu, Morty, Dresden, Karrin, Spike, Buffy, Randy, Giles (that was a mistake... "Cuppa tea, cuppa tea, almost got shagged cuppa tea...").

I'll even use names from my own characters (I'm a writer): Gavin, Reyna, Arlan, Kaitlyn, Bar, Marie.

And the ones that get fed to the snakes are called things like Mice-a-roni, Mickey Meat, Shelley (my last boss, a real "b" witch if you know what I mean) and Kenney ( my idiot cousin who pretended to have terminal brain cancer to get money from the family)...

What can I say, I work out my issues! :lol: :lol:


----------



## madmouse

I love to see mice with ridiculous, pompous or irreverent names referencing my favorite books, TV, movies, music, scientific figures, chemicals etc. I now have (or recently had): Temple [after Grandin], Poundstone, Mrs. Pennyapple [Family Guy], Madame Curie, All-Ball [what an ASL-signing gorilla named her kitten], Oliver Sacks, Betty White, Peapod, Loupe, Moroni & Abish [Book of Mormon], Picatrix, the Mystikal Minsky, Bombast von Hohenheim, Heironymus, Rich Inner Life & Fortuna [Confederacy of Dunces], S.mouse! & Lasquisha [Angry Boys], Mexicali Rose, Poliphili [Hypnerotomachia Poliphili], the Situation, Tovarish, Percocette, Darjeeling [The Darjeeling Ltd], Enda-Fitzy-& Darragh [Rubberbandits' "Horse Outside"], Tannenbaum, Gypsy & Diddicoy, Erythroxylina, Rolympcia Queen of the World, Craptoad [Darconville's Cat], Shawty, Potap, Fauntleroy, Mme Blavatsky, Yarmulke, Teacake [Their Eyes were Watching God], Emau, Baron Samedi...


----------

